# Free fishing



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Does anybody know when SD's free fishing for NR is?? I have never fished SD, and would enjoy the opportunity.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

The free fishing weekend in SD is May 21 -23.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jetman1422 (Mar 27, 2005)

it is may 20 - 22. might be able to give some tips.


----------



## jetman1422 (Mar 27, 2005)

does anyone use this sight anymore ???
thanks

<*)((((><


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh believe me people are watching this. Replying is the tough part for most!


----------

